# Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

Redaktionell 


*Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...​*
Ich finde es immer richtig toll, wenn unsere tollen User sich so richtig ins Zeug legen und tolle Beiträge oder auch geile Videos bei uns einstellen.

So wie im Falle von Salziges Silber, der nicht nur immer wieder tolle Unterwasservideos aus der Ostsee liefert, sondern nun aktuell für die "Schlemmer" unter uns ein Video abgeliefert hat, in dem die Zubereitung - vom Filet bis zum Räuchern - seines "Geräucherten Makrelenrollmopses" gezeigt wird.

Zuerst mussten wir ihn dazu bringen, das Rezept so bei uns  einzustellen (fertig ... geräucherter makrelenrollmops), und nun hat er gleich ein tolles Video dazu nachgeliefert..

Wem da nicht automatisch das Wasser im Mund zusammen läuft und wer nicht augenblicklich sein Makrelengeschirr zum Angeln richtet -  der kann das Video nicht gesehen haben!


Das tolle Video zum "Geräucherten Makrelenrollmops"



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2XAg6509y4

Herzlichen Dank dafür!!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...*

Schönes Video,

 als er den Senf auf das Filet strich hat es mich erwischt.

 Speichel Alarm! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Speichel Alarm! #6



Absolut!! #6#6#6


----------



## Franky (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...*

... und ein Hauch Knoblauch :m:m:m :z 
P E R F E K T ! ! ! ! :m


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...*

ja, das mit dem knobi kam sehr gut an, danke nochmals für den tip


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...*

Danke für das Video! Genial!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...*

Wenn der Ofen aufgeht un die lecker Teile im Rauch hängen...

wem da nicht der Zahn lang wird..


----------



## sprogoe (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Geräucherter Makrelen-Rollmops ... vom Filetieren bis zum Räuchern...*

Daumen hoch für das Video, macht Bock zum Nachmachen

Gruß Siggi


----------

